

Yahoo tries to stop users exporting contacts that originally came from FB - seagreen

Yahoo tags all contacts imported from FB as "Facebook Contacts" which prevents them from being exported. It used to be that adding them to a list removed the tag, as described here:<p>http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/newcontacts/impexp/ctfbexport.html<p>That no longer works. The only way to remove the tag at the moment is editing the contacts individually.
======
seagreen
Link's now dead.

